# Neues Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - Lüfter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit



## chrizeps (21. Februar 2019)

*Neues Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - Lüfter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*

Hallo Leute,

ich wechsel von meinen CORSAIR Crystal 570x Gehäuse auf ein Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition GehÃ¤use.

Derzeit habe ich zwei EK-CoolStream SE Radiatoren, einmal 240 und 360, dickere gingen sind nicht aus wegen dem Gehäuse .

So..... Ich habe mir gedacht das ich endlich meine hässlichen Softubes loswerde und gegen Hard-Tubes ersetzte,  jooo und die Pump-Combo (EK-XRES 140 Revo D5) hat mir auch nie gefallen und eigentlich wollte ich schon immer eine Distro-Plate.. seitdem läuft das Kopfkino und ich bin im Bestellrausch .... 

Das Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG) habe ich sehr günstig bekommen, zusätzlich habe ich mir noch die  Distro-Plate von Barrow (LLO11-SDB D5) und eine neue Pumpe von Barrow (FBSP18A V2) bestellt.

Die Pumpe will ich im hinteren Teil vom Gehäuse verbauen (wo das Netzteil ist) falls es klappt, deswegen plane ich nun mit zwei 360er Radiatoren.



Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

Lohnt es sich auf Radiatoren zu gehen die eine Dicke von 4cm haben? Ich weiß man sagt ca. pro 120er Fläche etwa 100 Watt (leiser betrieb sogar 50 - 70 Watt), aber jetzt habe ich halt die SE mit 2,8 cm drin. 
Beim EK Konfiguration schreibt er beim SE (2,8 cm) Abwärme von knapp 280 Watt hin beim PE (3,8 cm) ca. 500 Watt (wahrscheinlich optimale Voraussetzungen mit Air-Flow) Stimmt das?

Ist es für die Kühlleistung sinnvoller, wenn man die Pumpe per RPM regulieren lässt z.b 45 Grad 25%, 55 Grad 50%, 65 Grad 75%, 70 Grad 100% oder stellt ihr den Wert fix ein? Ich habe mich nie damit so beschäftigt, deswegen habe ich die Pumpe einfach per RPM reguliert mit den obgenannten Werten. Wollte einfach nach Erfahrungswerten fragen wegen 2 oder 3 Grad ist mir das egal, dann wäre es mir lieber, wenn die Pumpe mit einem fixen Wert z.b 1200 RPM leise läuft.

Bei meinem neuen Gehäuse will ich die beiden 360er Radiatoren im Deckel und am Boden platzieren, hab derzeit 6x LL120 Corsair Lüfter. 
Mir ist eigentlich sehr wichtig das man die Lüfter sieht wenn man ins Gehäuse reinschaut, die schöne Seite der Lüfter, was für den Air-Flow natürlich bescheiden ist.
Würde ich sehr viel gewinnen, wenn ich einen PushPull Betrieb an Radiator unten am Boden machen?


Hier die Links von den Komponenten falls es jemanden interessiert.
Barrow Distro-Plate LLO11-SDB D5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


waterway plate for Lianli O11 computer case and support D5 DDC Pump (Aurora)

Barrow Pumpe FBSP18A V2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Barrowch water cooling system special used full coverage pump kit PWM 18W pump

lg 
chris


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues GehÃ¤use (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - LÃ¼fter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*

Sieht ja echt schick aus. Wusste gar nicht dass es für das o11 eine distroplate gibt.

1)
Ob es sich lohnt musst du wissen. Dickere Radiatoren bringen aber nur mehr Kühlleistung, wenn du die Lüfter auch stärker drehen lässt. Gleiche Lüfterkonfiguration und Einstellung gibt sich nicht so viel auf unterschiedlichen Radiatorendicken. Kommt also darauf an wie viel Abwärme so anfällt (was willst du denn kühlen?)
2)
Also die Kühlleistung ist eigentlich unabhängig vom Durchfluss. Es sei denn du hast jetzt bloß 1l/h. Aber über Stufe 3 bei der D5 liegt der Unterschied in der Messabweichung. Wobei das auch wieder davon abhängig ist die viele Komponenten im Kreislauf sind und wie viel Widerstand diese bieten.
3)
Also was pp angeht bin ich kein Experte. Einen Unterschied in der Kühlleistung bringt es glaube ich nicht. Außer bei ganz ganz dicken Radis.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues GehÃ¤use (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - LÃ¼fter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*

[CTECVIDEO][/CTECVIDEO]Ich würde bei den Radis nicht über 3cm gehen, das wird zu hoch mit den Lüftern. Ich habe die Air Version mit 2x360er ek pe, schau hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrizeps (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues GehÃ¤use (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - LÃ¼fter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*

Danke für die Infos.

Abwärme will ich knapp max. 650 Watt ableiten, soviel braucht das ganze System im 8K Bench voll CPU und GPU Last. die RX 2080 TI hat eine BIOS drauf wo sie knapp 390 Watt ziehen kann.

In Games lasse ich den Takt nicht so hochlaufen, da braucht die Karte knapp 300 - 330 Watt, die FPS paar Mehrleistung zu Watt stehen nicht dafür. 

In den meisten 2K ~ 165 Hz Games braucht das System knapp 350  - 500 Watt.

@drstoecker
Danke für den Hinweiß, das PC-O11 ROG ist knapp 6-7 cm höher als das PC-O11 von dir


----------



## drstoecker (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues GehÃ¤use (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - LÃ¼fter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*



chrizeps schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> 
> Abwärme will ich knapp max. 650 Watt ableiten, soviel braucht das ganze System im 8K Bench voll CPU und GPU Last. die RX 2080 TI hat eine BIOS drauf wo sie knapp 390 Watt ziehen kann.
> 
> ...



hab ich auch gesehen, der preis für das gehäuse ist aber auch mit rund 200€ noch etwas exklusiver. 
sehr geil!


----------



## Venom89 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues GehÃ¤use (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - LÃ¼fter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*



chrizeps schrieb:


> .
> @drstoecker
> Danke für den Hinweiß, das PC-O11 ROG ist knapp 6-7 cm höher als das PC-O11 von dir



Es ist genau 1cm höher. Hatte beide schon hier.


----------



## chrizeps (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - Lüfter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*

Das kann doch nicht sein, auf den Bild von drstoecker ist das PC-O11D zu sehen?

PC-O11DW Dynamic Maße: 272 x 446 x 445 mm (B x H x T)
PC-O11WGX "ROG Edition Maße: 277 x 516 x 457 mm (B x H x T)

Sind laut Datenblatt 7 cm, bin ich blöd?


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - Lüfter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
ich habe mir ja im Januar meinen ersten Rechner gebaut xD Davor immer nur Notebooks genutzt. Jetzt habe ich meine Asus Strix 2080ti noch Luftgekühlt, soll auch erst mal so bleiben. Gab ja viele Fälle bei der 2080ti wo Karten den Geist aufgegeben haben, will da kein Garantiesiegel durchbrechen und hinterher die Arschkarte haben wenn doch mal was ist. Aber darum geht's mir nicht. 
Ich habe meinen 9900k mit einer 360mm Aio von Corsair gekühlt. Soweit auch alles okay, aber wie du oben sagst "Kopfkino" , genau so geht's mir auch. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen den Gedanken im Kopf eine richtige WaKü zu verbauen, zumindest für den 9900k erstmal. Erweitern kann man ja immer noch.

Du hast ja geschrieben du nutzt auch LL120 Lüfter von Corsair. Also gehe ich mal aus du nutzt auch Icue dafür oder ? Ich habe sogut wie alles von Corsair gekauft. RGB Pro Ram, Netzteil , h150i pro Aio , Fanhub, commander pro , 6x ll120 Lüfter, Led Stribes. Alles von Corsair und über Icue gesteuert. Ich finde Icue einfach super, alles super aufgeräumt und mit Commander sind die Drehzahlen alle sehr gut zu steuern. Led Effekte sind ebenfalls klasse. Eigentlich will ich ungern auf ICue verzichten , allerdings sollte ich jetzt auf eine richtige Wakü umsteigen muss ich doch auch andere Software nutzen für die Pumpe, Temperaturen usw. 
Wie machst du das ? Nutzt du dann 2 Programme ? Weil eigentlich würde ich ungern 2 Programme laufen haben die für die Steuerung zuständig sind. Wie willst du das mit deinen ll120 Lüftern machen ? Nutzt du auch einen Commander pro ?

Ich hätte gern einen schönen Ausgleichsbehälter , wo die Pumpe direkt drunter montiert ist. Am liebsten so eine 250ml Variante als Säule. Mein ganzes System würde dann in ein Fractal r6 umziehen aus Platzgründen xD 
Am besten dann mit einem 420mm Radi in der Decke und einem 360er in der Front. So kann ich dann falls ich es mir doch überlegen sollte noch immer die Graka mit einbinden. Anfangs aber nur Cpu.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-O11 ROG Edition) Air Flow - Lüfter/ Pumpe Geschwindigkeit*



chrizeps schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, auf den Bild von drstoecker ist das PC-O11D zu sehen?
> 
> PC-O11DW Dynamic Maße: 272 x 446 x 445 mm (B x H x T)
> PC-O11WGX "ROG Edition Maße: 277 x 516 x 457 mm (B x H x T)
> ...



Dann solltest du auch Dynamic schreiben, es gibt auch das normale O-11, für welches ich mich entschieden habe


----------

